# Another help me ID this bike thread



## scale (Jul 12, 2013)

Hello folks

Just picked up my first middle weight this weekend. Its a rider and functional. 

Can anyone id this thing?

There are no markings ....and an obvious repaint at some point.
THe bottom of the BB shows a Model number of 3309

The seat likely isnt original...nor the fenders
the rear hub and brake are new departure

Fun to ride regardless....


----------



## jpromo (Jul 12, 2013)

I think that's a ballooner.. Monark? New Departure factory was destroyed in 1954 and supplies were depleted some time in 1955. 1955 was the year that the middleweight was introduced by most suppliers. I'd say it's an early 50s Monark ballooner.


----------



## scale (Jul 12, 2013)

Thanks

im wondering if it is a sears monark of some kind

I found this thread:
http://www.ratrodbikes.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=25594

If you scroll down through the pics it shows the same chain ring....and the plate on the bottom is mostly similar in wording although it ends at retail stores. It doesn't say sears roebuck like one in the picture in the above thread.


Then i found this thread:
wrong frame etc but the poster is asking if it is a Monark
The plate on the BB on mine has the same exact wording. Note it doesnt say where or what the store is 

http://www.ratrodbikes.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=62&t=74236

in addition if you look at the one in the thread here it shows very simular or the same kickstand hole plate (large thick solid) behind the bottom bracket.
You cant really see the chainring in the thread here to compare. It might be the same style but it is hard to tell.


----------



## scale (Jul 12, 2013)

yeah...i think it is definately a Monark based on the pictures im seeing of monark serial plates online.

The Serial number is really hard to make out and i cant find my magnifying glass at the moment. 

I can tell it starts with A0 but i cant read past the first 2 spots 

Once i make it out is the balloon forum the best spot to ask for a year?


----------



## Euphman06 (Jul 12, 2013)

Monark all the way. Perhaps a rocket? Not sure those came with chrome fenders so they might be after market for that bike.


----------



## scale (Jul 12, 2013)

yeah...the fenders are almost surely replacements that someone put on. They look to be much newer/more modern than the rest of the bike.

Ive got the serial number now

It is A0655056

can anyone help with a year or model?

Im thinking it is  rocket myself.

the head badge is long gone but the pin holes where the head badge was riveted is still there. They are on sides of the head tube. THey are not vertical.

Most monark rocket  head badges i believe are horizontal...meaning rivet holes at 9 o-clock and 3 o-clock.
Although...maybe other models had that mounting patter as well?


----------



## Euphman06 (Jul 12, 2013)

Pretty sure that rules out a rocket then. I believe those had vertical rivets if you google image it.


----------



## Euphman06 (Jul 12, 2013)

Although this one is horizontal
http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8292/7606758230_702cef7231_z.jpg


----------



## scale (Jul 12, 2013)

yeah...that was the one i kept comming back to when i searched.

Not sure what other models had the horizontal badges but im curious now.

Neat old bike. 
I need to rebuild the rear coaster brake. You have to almost stand on it to get it to stop. Pretty sure a New Departure model D hub should be a bit better than that. I managed to get it apart tonight. It is a greasy mess right now but it looks complete and nothing is broken. Grease even seems clean ...but old.  IM researching that rebuild now.


----------



## Euphman06 (Jul 12, 2013)

Good luck with the hub. The Bendix hubs are cake, never tried a ND yet though.


----------



## jpromo (Jul 13, 2013)

Most important thing with a Model D is to grease the bearings and other internal components and only oil the discs.


----------



## scale (Jul 13, 2013)

thanks.

It appears the whole mess is greased from what i pulled apart.

Maybe that is part of my problem 

I dont show an oil hole on the hub for routine oiling (like a strumey archer would have). Many threads mention to oil through this hole to keep things working.
My plan is to regrease with either phil wood grease or i probably have some automotive grease somewhere.....and then Oil the discs well before assembly and see how it works out. It doesnt appear to be very difficult at all.


Still kind of researching it.


----------

